# [ati-drivers]problème chargement module fglrx[résolu]

## nevro15

Voila je n'a'rrive pas à avoir l'accélération 3D avec les drivers ati pour la simple et bonne raison que le module fglrx n'est pas chargé au démarrage.

J'ai suivis scrupuleusement le tuto suivant http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#3_howinst

```

 ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

```

 ~ # dmesg

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!

```

J'ai pourtant bien désactivé le DRM au niveau du noyau comme préconisé..

Ceci dit je l'ai fait après coup par recompilation du noyau comme ceci (peut-être que ça un rapport avec mon prob) :

```

 ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

 ~ # make menuconfig

 ~ # make && make modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

```

J'ai refais un fglrxconfig également...

D'avance merci pour l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter !

NB: J'ai bien vérifié tous ce qui devait être mis au niveau du noyau et je'ai suivis de nbreux tuto sur le sujet sans résultat...Last edited by nevro15 on Sun Jan 29, 2006 8:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu as recompile ton noyau, faut rebooter avec le nouveau noyau et (juste pour etre sur) reinstaller les drivers ati.

----------

## nevro15

c'est ce que j'ai fait mais ça ne marche toujours pas. D'ailleurs autre chose bizarre à la réisntallation des drivers ati il y a une notification comme quoi il détecte bien que le drm est désactivé au niveau du du noyau mais malheureusement ce n'est pas pour autant que ça marche...

----------

## Trevoke

Tu es en x86 ou x86_64 ?

Tu as le support high memory dans ton kernel?

C'est un kernel gentoo-sources normal?

Tu as quoi comme options ACPI activees?

Qu'est-ce que tu as comme AGPGART dans le kernel? Si tu es en x86_64, est-ce que tu as IOMMU active?

----------

## nevro15

Tu es en x86 ou x86_64 ? x86

Tu as le support high memory dans ton kernel? non

```

 High Memory Support (off)  ---> 

```

C'est un kernel gentoo-sources normal? oui

Tu as quoi comme options ACPI activees?

```

            [*] ACPI Support                                                                                           

  │ │                                       <*>   AC Adapter                                                                                           

  │ │                                       <*>   Battery                                                                                              

  │ │                                       <*>   Button                                                                                               

  │ │                                       <*>   Video                                                                                                

  │ │                                       < >   Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                        

  │ │                                       <*>   Fan                                                                                                  

  │ │                                       <*>   Processor                                                                                           

  │ │                                       <*>     Thermal Zone                                                                                       

  │ │                                       < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras                                                                            

  │ │                                       < >   IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras                                                                           

  │ │                                       < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                                                                

  │ │                                       (0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year                                                    

  │ │                                       [ ]   Debug Statements                                                                                     

  │ │                                       [ ]   Power Management Timer Support                                                                      

  │ │                                       < >   ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)   

```

Qu'est-ce que tu as comme AGPGART dans le kernel? Si tu es en x86_64, est-ce que tu as IOMMU active?

```

  │ │                                      <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                              

  │ │                                      < >   ALI chipset support                                                                                   

  │ │                                      < >   ATI chipset support                                                                                   

  │ │                                      < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                                            

  │ │                                      < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                                              

  │ │                                      <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                                     

  │ │                                      < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                                 

  │ │                                      < >   SiS chipset support                                                                                   

  │ │                                      < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                                     

  │ │                                      < >   VIA chipset support                                                                                   

  │ │                                      < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                                            

  │ │                                      < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support

```

Autrement ma config

P4 HT 3.00 GHz

1 go de DDR PC3200

carte mère Asus P4P800-E-Deluxe

ati radeon 9600 pro 256 mo

----------

## nuts

 *nevro15 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> 
>  ~ # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

  t'as pas brulé des etapes? apres ton make menuconfig, un make && make modules_install me parait necessaire. sinon t'as rien compillé du tout

----------

## nevro15

oui c'est juste un oublie dans le post. J'ai bien recompilé.....

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19 

 

Tu as combien de RAM? Essaye de desactiver l'ACPI pour la Video..

C'est quoi comme carte ATI? C'est un portable?

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *nevro15 wrote:*   

> Tu es en x86 ou x86_64 ? x86
> 
> Tu as le support high memory dans ton kernel? non
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il faut activé le support high memory dans ton kernel, il me semble que la limite est de 768 Mo

----------

## nevro15

On m'avait dit qu'il fallait l'activer au-dessus d'1 Go de ram ! Mais bon je vais quand même essayé...

----------

## Trevoke

Au-dessus de 768Mo en fait.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Vérifie également que ton AGP apertur size soit > 64Mo (dans le bios)

----------

## nevro15

Bon ben j'ai essayé les deux solutions et ça a  pas marché, toujours le même problème...

Ja'i eu le temps de voir un truc bizarre au chargement du noyau...

DRM initi...

Comme si mon noyau n'avait jamais été recompilé... puisque j'ai enlevé le DRM au niveau du noyau

Comment compiler un autre noyau au lieu d'écraser l'existant ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

essai voir de faire : uname -r et ls - l /usr/src/linux

Voir si les version correspondent

----------

## Trevoke

 *nevro15 wrote:*   

> Bon ben j'ai essayé les deux solutions et ça a  pas marché, toujours le même problème...
> 
> Ja'i eu le temps de voir un truc bizarre au chargement du noyau...
> 
> DRM initi...
> ...

 

bah tu vois, quand tu fais "make && make modules_install", en fait, tu crees /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage que tu copies dans /boot.

Quand tu le copies dans /boot, au lieu de lui donner le meme nom qu'a celui d'avant, tu lui en donnes un autre, et paf, tu as deux kernels different. Apres il faut modifier grub.conf ou lilo.conf ...

----------

## nevro15

Ça marche !!! C'était bien ça.... Cela vient peut-être du fait que j'ai des secteurs non-contigus au niveau de la partition /boot    :Confused: 

Je trouve les chargements des menus un peu lent par rapport à avant ou j'avais le DRM inétégré dans le noyau... Comment corriger ça ?

Autrement au démarrage j'ai une unique erreur comme quoi il arrive pas à charger un module lm_mod je crois...

Est-ce que je devrais remettre le module vidéo au niveau du noyau non ?

----------

## Trevoke

Tu peux essayer de grepper l'erreur dans dmesg?

----------

## nevro15

Maintenant fglrx m'empêche d'éteindre, de redémarrer, ou de clore ma session !

```

~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@pierrep) (version gcc 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #6 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 27 22:26:23 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fad80

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x04000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x04000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x04000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x04000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0030 A0030010 0x00000010 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bfb80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=803

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2999.042 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903680k/917504k available (3673k kernel code, 13336k reserved, 1106k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6005.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=12011675)Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5997.67 BogoMIPS (lpj=11995352)CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000441d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000441d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04

Total of 2 processors activated (12003.51 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: 9ff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-500fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1138400149.664:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 7060, nTxLock = 56486

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 62

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD200BB-32CLB0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFE0 ctl 0xEFAE bmdma 0xEF60 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEFA0 ctl 0xEFAA bmdma 0xEF68 irq 16

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xEFE7

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7b09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3a01 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 160086528 sectors: LBA

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y080M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:02:03.0, from 11 to 1

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[feaff800-feafffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000ef00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x0000ef20

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000ef40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x0000ef80

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54632 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 with ALC850 at 0xfebff800, irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0180000a48724]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

ipr: IBM Power RAID SCSI Device Driver version: 2.1.0 (October 31, 2005)

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: replayed 1 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Linksys,07/17/2003, 3.30.15.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ndiswrapper: using irq 22

wlan0: vendor: ''

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0c:41:63:12:07 using driver bcmwl5, 14E4:4320:1737:0013.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'X', page c168fc20)

flags:0x80000414 mapping:00000000 mapcount:0 count:0

Backtrace:

 [<c014269e>] bad_page+0x84/0xbc

 [<c0142e9d>] free_hot_cold_page+0x65/0x13a

 [<c01436b9>] __pagevec_free+0x19/0x21

 [<c0148f53>] release_pages+0x80/0x157

 [<c0154fc9>] free_pages_and_swap_cache+0x5d/0x7f

 [<c015148e>] unmap_region+0x146/0x156

 [<c015172c>] do_munmap+0x108/0x144

 [<c01517b9>] sys_munmap+0x51/0x76

 [<c0102f31>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

```

----------

## nevro15

up

----------

## BuBuaBu

deactive agpgart dans ton kernel.

----------

## nevro15

Je le met en tant que module alors ? Je crois qu'il est nécessaire ? je me trompe ?

Autrement pas d'accélération 3D ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

non, il n'est pas necessaire, il y en a un dans le pilote 3d.

En module si tu veux, mais ne le charge pas.

----------

## nevro15

et je réinstalle les drivers ati je suppose ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

après la recompil du noyau c'est préférable, mais si tu ne fais pas make modules_install normalement ce n'est pas nécessaire. Mais si tu a des modules il faut le faire, donc mieu vaut réemerger., la config (fglrwconfig) n'est pas nécessaire.

----------

## nevro15

External AGPGART module:

It is possible (but not recommended) to turn off the usage of

built-in agp support of the provided fglrx kernel module and

use the external AGP GART module (agpgart.o) of the Linux kernel.

If you want to use the external module then ensure that it loads

prior to the drivers full startup. In order to manually load the

external agpgart module execute this on the commandline (as root):

    /sbin/insmod agpgart

or alternatively configure your system to auto load the module.

Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n] y

Je dois refaire fglrxconfig et mettre yes non ?

none, je dis ça parce qu'il me fait déjà des erreurs à l'émerge :

comme quoi il trouve pas l'agpgart

et qu'il pourra pas charger fglrx[/code]

----------

## BuBuaBu

Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n] y 

il faut mettre n. (on te demande si tu veux utilisé le AGPGART du kernel en gros).

Tu peu editer ta config dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf, si tu veu pas refaire tout le fglrxconfig a chaque fois

----------

## nevro15

Bon ben j'ai tout essayé impossible d'avoir l'accélération 3D sans messages d'erreurs....

Donc si quelqu'un a une config similaire à la mienne et qu'il a réussis à installer la 3D sans problèmes, je serais heureux qu'il me donne la config de son noyau...

Ati radeon 9600 pro sur AGP 8x 

chipset Intel

NB: Je remercie ce qui ont tenté de m'aider au passage...

Je commence à me demander si ce n'est pas un bug du kernel 2.6.15-r1....

----------

## BuBuaBu

Non, ce n'est pas un problème avec le 

Par contre tu devrais continuer a poster les message d'erreur car a mon avis ils ont evoluer.

Un problème n'a pas forcement qu'une seule cause.

----------

## nevro15

C'est bon j'ai enfin réussis à avoir l'accélération 3D sans problèmes récurrents à côté. J'ai suvis scrupuleusement ce tutorial http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Gentoo_Installation_Guide.

Apparament pas mal de tutoriaux sur l'installation des drivers ati sont obsolétes pour ceux qui utilisent les derniers kernel 2.6.x (et je pense que c' le cas pour la doc officielle)

----------

## El_Goretto

Quelle doc officielle?

(un résolu dans le titre STP)

----------

## nevro15

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## El_Goretto

Je m'en doutais, elle n'a rien à voir la doc officielle. Elle ne parle pas de fglrx, le driver proprio d'ATI.

----------

## nevro15

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (To install the ATI closed source drivers)
> 
> (R200, R250, R280 and R300 only)
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je modère ce que j'ai dis: jusqu'à maintenant, il y avait une doc gentoo ATI qui ne parlait que du driver libre. 

Moralité: la doc gentoo bouge tout le temps. Sauf que balancer un simple emerge ati-drivers n'a jamais permis à quiconque d'avoir l'accélération 3D (sinon pourquoi on se décarcasse, nous, au SAVAGE?). Donc si certains veulent dire que la doc gentoo parle de fglrx, OK, c'est vous qui voyez. Yen a qui ont essayé...

----------

## nevro15

Enfin c'était juste pour dire que de la manière dont c'est marqué, on pourrait croire qu'on a juste à faire "emerge ati-drivers" et que les drivers ati poprio vont être installés avec toutes leurs fonctionnalité dont la 3D. Il est clair que ça manque un peu de détails.

Ceci dit il est vrai que pour les drivers libres, il y a une doc bcp plus fournit.

----------

